# Yet another wheel fit question



## eclipse668 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry to post another one of these but I searched the forum and didn't find any similar wheel post. Looking to get some cragar ss 15x7 with 215/70/15 and 235/70/15 on my stock 67 gto with drum brakes. My concern is the backspacing, guy said they are 4 inch backspacing.... anyne run similar? or have a link I can follow?

Thanks in advance everyone


----------

